# Cordless bandsaws



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Any of you guys have one? Several guys I know have the milwaukees both corded and cordless, none of which can cut cast iron due to size but other wise they are amazing.

But this: ebay.com/itm/391305186357 says it has a 4-3/4" jaw AND I have makita stuff.

I want it sooooo bad, anyone use it AND the milwaukee to compare? I can stand for not so good batt life, like 3 or 4 C.I. cuts per batt but not if it isn't near the power of the competition. Work pays for blades provided our supplier can source them 

Tax season is coming and if my return isn't good enough for a cheap van/truck I am going to have a lot more tools.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I have the m18 deep cut fuel band saw, great tool. I've used the makita deep cut, great tool.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Just thought I would post an update on the makita 18v bandsaw I have now had for four years.


It's been really good, even handles the occasional dousing when cutting open a full 4" sewage pipe or kitchen drain line. Doesn't seem to use battery too quickly, I get more cuts than my sawzall. Most important part is to use the correct blades. I find that 14tpi lenox blades do well. The 18tpi blades, lenox or milwaukee, wear out way too quickly and take forever to cut pvc/abs/wood/cast because the teeth won't clear. The 14tpi blades do great.


*Complaints;*


My only real complaint is the sky hook unbends easily, I have bent it back like every 3 or 4 months for the last couple years. Mind you I store it hanging on that hook so with the rough ride in the van that might not be too bad for durability. I will probably make a new one.


A couple years back I dropped it off a ladder and put a dent in the rim of a wheel housing, I was surprised it didn't crack. I guess it's pretty good aluminum alloy.


*Broke parts;*

The only thing that "broke" was the motor armature. It got a piece of metal stuck in the housing which ground one of the connections off the stator. This happened when I was cutting over head with the bandsaw belly up. A new stator was 75$ and took 2 months to receive as it came from makita japan. It wasn't too easy to replace but if you've fixed power tools before andhave good dexterity it's pretty easy. Nothing sprang out when I opened it.


The last issue is my fault, the guide bearings are pretty corroded from me riding it hard and putting it up wet, sometimes with nasty chemicals/drain cleaner residue. I highly suggest spraying these bearings with wd40 after every time you cut wet stuff before putting it away.


My brushless sawzall got hoopajooped last month in the gearbox and now I have to rebuild it. Bought it at the same time for like 145$. We'll see how easy that is to fix soon and how it compares with the bandsaw.



*All in all 5/5 would buy again.* Bought it for 280$, 75$ in repairs, 355$ divided by four years is 89$ operating cost a year so not too bad so far. 





.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Been using the Dewalt full size LI(company tool). I like it. At $600.00 a pop( with charger and two 5ah batteries) it makes me question the pros and cons a little more.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ironandfire said:


> Been using the Dewalt full size LI(company tool). I like it. At $600.00 a pop( with charger and two 5ah batteries) it makes me question the pros and cons a little more.





During xmas a couple years back I found a set of two double stack makita batteries and a charger for 135$, bought two sets and I am so glad I did. Cost is too high with almost all of these cordless tools, especially when you buy from a regular retail outlet or supply house.


Even if you figure another 135$ on top of the 280$ I spent for the band saw I still think it's a pretty good deal. You can get a corded bandsaw of the same size for 90$ from harbor freight. But that means running cords and risking electric shock.




.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Anybody ever dealt with these guys ? They've got some pretty good deals it looks.

https://www.dwodus.com/dewalt-dcs37...dless-lithiumion-5-in-band-saw-kit-p-545.html


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

full size bandsaw , one 5ah battery and charger with case . Under $100.00 Wowzers !


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

ironandfire said:


> full size bandsaw , one 5ah battery and charger with case . Under $100.00 Wowzers !


That looks like one of those scam sites. That's way too good to be real. I don't think you could even get a used one for that unless you got it from a crackhead.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ironandfire said:


> Anybody ever dealt with these guys ? They've got some pretty good deals it looks.
> 
> https://www.dwodus.com/dewalt-dcs37...dless-lithiumion-5-in-band-saw-kit-p-545.html





V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> That looks like one of those scam sites. That's way too good to be real. I don't think you could even get a used one for that unless you got it from a crackhead.


I concur, con site for sure those prices are a joke and there's a bunch of misspelling errors. As if you put stuff in a "shopping bag" unlike all the legit stores labeling it "shopping cart"

it's just like those 2-3 day stores on amzon. They upload thousands of product at ridiculous low price and people flock to that. They close up shop when amzon get too many complaints and they start under a new name.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

This tool looks like it would be fun to own/use, but I don’t see what It can do better then a sawzall? At least in the plumbing field?
It’s def not getting between floor joists, or under a cabinet, inside the stud wall.. 

Im assuming the bandsaw’s bladeS would cost quite a bit more then a sawzall blades. Plus the time to swap out blades would be longer.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Logtec said:


> This tool looks like it would be fun to own/use, but I don’t see what It can do better then a sawzall? At least in the plumbing field?
> It’s def not getting between floor joists, or under a cabinet, inside the stud wall..
> 
> Im assuming the bandsaw’s bladeS would cost quite a bit more then a sawzall blades. Plus the time to swap out blades would be longer.







It does a much better job cutting anything it will fit on for two reasons, the first is it cuts 100% of the time where as a sawzall just dulls the blade on the backstroke. The second is it doesn't jump around. Cutting large copper pipe, unistrut, or threaded rod is so much easier with a bandsaw. 



It's one of those things you have to try to understand. We had a number of guys who said they wouldn't get one, a year later they had one.


The blades are like 5 for 30$ of the lenox 14tpi on amazon. They last so much longer than sawzall blades. Changing them is pretty easy/quick. Yes it's a little longer than changing a sawzall blade but you rarely change the blade on the bandsaw.




I got this thing for cutting cast iron and it excels at that, so much nicer to use than a sawzall. I cut a lot of cast iron, strut, and rod, If you do too you'll love it.


If you just do newcon with all plastic pipe than you might not see the benefits as much but I still suggest trying one. If you get one get the larger aka "deep cut" style which can handle 4" pipe. The smaller ones are a cock tease and generally not made as well.






.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

You guys might be right. I saw green cross line laser for cheap. Think I'll order it and see what happens. Will get back to you on that.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Acme tools has a Dewalt special going on. Two bare tools and you get two 5ah batteries and charger for free.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Logtec said:


> This tool looks like it would be fun to own/use, but I don’t see what It can do better then a sawzall? At least in the plumbing field?
> It’s def not getting between floor joists, or under a cabinet, inside the stud wall..
> 
> Im assuming the bandsaw’s bladeS would cost quite a bit more then a sawzall blades. Plus the time to swap out blades would be longer.


 They work good for pipe.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Logtec said:


> This tool looks like it would be fun to own/use, but I don’t see what It can do better then a sawzall? At least in the plumbing field?
> It’s def not getting between floor joists, or under a cabinet, inside the stud wall..
> 
> Im assuming the bandsaw’s bladeS would cost quite a bit more then a sawzall blades. Plus the time to swap out blades would be longer.


These are a must have for commercial work. I’ve got all 3 Milwaukee sizes and choose accordingly depending on the task at hand. But yeah, if I was doing service and remodels again, I would probably only carry the midsize as it can handle up to 3”. Keep in mind I use them for cutting everything I can, copper, cast, chrome tubular and of course rod and unistrut. And yes, I deburr.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

89plumbum said:


> These are a must have for commercial work. I’ve got all 3 Milwaukee sizes and choose accordingly depending on the task at hand. But yeah, if I was doing service and remodels again, I would probably only carry the midsize as it can handle up to 3”. Keep in mind I use them for cutting everything I can, copper, cast, chrome tubular and of course rod and unistrut. And yes, I deburr.





You don't work with 4" pipe doing service?




I don't deburr schit and I hang all my unstrut at eye level :devil3::vs_laugh:

Just kidding.





.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

skoronesa said:


> 89plumbum said:
> 
> 
> > These are a must have for commercial work. I’ve got all 3 Milwaukee sizes and choose accordingly depending on the task at hand. But yeah, if I was doing service and remodels again, I would probably only carry the midsize as it can handle up to 3”. Keep in mind I use them for cutting everything I can, copper, cast, chrome tubular and of course rod and unistrut. And yes, I deburr.
> ...


Service trucks are usually limited for space so I can accomplish most cuts with the mid size, or grinder, sawzall. I know u know that I know u know this.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

89plumbum said:


> Service trucks are usually limited for space so I can accomplish most cuts with the mid size, or grinder, sawzall. I know u know that I know u know this.





I know you know that I know exactly what you mean by space, you know?




Yeah, if the bit of size difference is a clincher for you than yeah, I could see why you would want more space and just use the sawzall/grinder for the bigger than 3" cuts you make. I certainly have toolboxes I want to replace with slightly bigger ones but can't because then my jigsaw puzzle wouldn't fit together :biggrin:



Sometimes I wish I had an extended van.



I work with a lot of 4", almost all of the old cast I cut out is 4" so the bigger bandsaw was a must for me. Also, with where I hang it size isn't an issue, it could even be a little bigger.










.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I went with the Dewalt special from Acme. Bummer that they backordered the band saw.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Ive used cordless milwaukee full size band saws many times they are excellent to use. Working arround liquid will make it much safer (i know who cares ha ha) 
For those that havent used band saws or see a need for them I understand . I dont own one but when doing commercial construction its so valuable. cutting all thread for one . Ill put 10 plus sticks in vise cutting hangars . And Ive done hangars for monthes befor. Cut unistrut. You can use a dirty ass chop saw too or a cordless circular saw is great up on ladder or sizzor lift. a sawsall bouncing arround aint fun in my book. In a nutshell A bandsaw is great and cordless can do a lot justknow if you are doing alot of cutting batteries die and the corded is a bit lighter in weight .


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Got the bandsaw a couple days ago. She's a peach.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

ironandfire said:


> Got the bandsaw a couple days ago. She's a peach.


You mentioned you got it from Acme. Acme Construction Supply?

Just curuious.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

https://www.acmetools.com/#
I've ordered from them several times.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm kinda diggin my new cordless stuff.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

New addition to my cordless stuff. Used, came with a 5 ah battery. I'll have to buy the handle and depth gauge. I couldn't pass it up for $70.00.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Monday I was replacing some 4" & 5" cast iron in a school tunnel. My already fun job was made even more so when my bandsaw just stopped. I was cutting some 2" galv and it pinched the blade real good. Turns out it killed the speed controller & protection board.


So I got to thinking, it's a brushed motor and the controller only limits the current when you turn the speed knob down, otherwise it should be the full 18/20v. I took some probe leads and hooked the battery directly to the brushes and it ran fine. I took out the speed controller, hooked the battery up so the switch controls the power, put a 1000ohm resistor on the led line and it works mint now!! It's actually seems a bit faster than before, I guess even on the highest setting there was some current limiting.


My only worry now is that the switch might fail. It's rated for 20amps and it's easy to change so I'm not too worried. There's some extra space in the handle so if it does burn out I may get a beefier switch.



.


----------

